# is it OK to use shorter arms?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My Haibike 2017 with Yamaha has 4 sensors.
I plan to use smaller tires, from 27.5x3.0 on 40 mm to 2.8 on 30 mm.
My arms are 175 mm, can i go to 165?
I heard that Bosch suggest not to change the lenght because it messes with a sensor.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Well i got 165 arms and only positive change.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yes


Not everyone would agree


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

my buddies Haibike has 160's for Cranks


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I was talking with my LBS manager who sells Giant with Yamaha and their training was do not touch, unbolt engine if needed and ship it.
I was wondering about messing with sensors and assist.
I felt no difference, just less strikes.


----------

